# just curious about planted tanks



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Im lurking always in the photo sections and just really enjoying the planted tanks in the forum. Im really curious though when everyone takes pictures do they remove the heaters? or are they just concealed in the tank really well? I'm just really curious cause i see tropical fish in some tanks with a HOB filter but no signs of a heater. Sorry i'm a bit slow and not so bright so your inputs with this subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Sometimes people plant the tank heavily enough so that the equipment is not obvious ot even visible.
Many times the photography pros will insist on removing the equipment prior to photography.
Sometimes heaters aren't even used, or substrate heaters or inline cannister filter heaters are used.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

So i read somewhere that CPDs can live in temps of 18 degrees does that mean I wont need a heater if my room temp is at a constant 19-20 degrees in a 10gallon planted tank with a Hob filter?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Monitor your room temperature fluctuations day and night, on cold days and hot days outside. Some fish may fit within your home's parameters. Of course, a heater to provide a constant warm temperature, with less fluctuation is better for the fish in most cases.

You could also put a heater inside your HOB filter instead of in the tank. The pad heaters fit well into most and come in sizes suitable up to 10g.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

we all live in canada, and unless you keep your tank in your garage. you have your heat on in the winter time. most tropical fish will do fine in our room temperature with the heat on in the winter time unless you have like discuss, trying to breed some fish or trying to treat some disease you don't need a heater. all my tanks except for my shrimp breeding tanks don't have heaters. don't forget your lights gives out some heat too.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

I am one who does not use a heater in my planted tank. House temperatures typically do not fluctuate too much. However I do use heating in my oscar tank because they like warm water 80 degrees. So like others have said it depends on the fishes needs. 

Have fun looking at tanks on here there are some really nice ones.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies everyone. It is really fun looking at all the aquascaping. now i cant wait to start one haha probably have to start low tech.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey if you are going to go the planted tank route I recommend saving up your money and just go high tech. You will have much better results and enjoy it better. Just a tip thought rom my experience. I have tried the low tech and now am wishing i have would have gone the high tech route. don't get me wrong though there are still some beautiful low tech aquariums out there and it is entirely possible to have low tech.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Fish whats the diferences between a high tech and low tech tank?


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

xriddler said:


> Fish whats the diferences between a high tech and low tech tank?


A high tech tank will typically use higher (more) light, fertilizers, CO2 to increase nutrients available for the plants, this results in faster growth. Some will use specialized substrates. Some plants require high light to survive and will not be able to live in a low light tank.

A low tech tank will use a lower level of light, and few/no supplements for the plants. Growth is slower and easier to manage.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay so my opinion (will overlap what cliff had to say a little) 

High tech

Are aquariums which normally have the more expensive items. So you would be looking at pressurized CO2 system, a good substrate, high lighting, fertilizers are used, and such there are many items which you can add in. Like inline CO2 diffusers, inline heaters and the list can go on and on. Basically lots of technology. With high tech you can grow a wider range of plants and make them grow in quick. So if you have a high tech tank there is generally more maintance but is worth it because you can have a beautiful lush jungle. 

Low tech

Typically less expensive items. Can have CO2 injection but instead of pressurized it would be something like a yeast and sugar mix to create CO2. Low lighting. Decint substrate. HOB filters can be used. Heats that hang of the side of the glass. less plants can be grown with low tech.

However both need to have a balance balence between everything. This is so you do not have problems with algae and such. And both can have great results. 

Anyways that is just what I can think of for the moment. Other people on this forum are a GREAT help and can add too what I have put down. After all I am just getting into planted aquariums too . 

Hope this helps some


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

helps alot. thank you for all the prompt replies


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Here to better help you understand,

29g with stock lights maybe 1x20w T8 or T12?, nothing really grows so no maintenance except for the monthly water change and gets micro, macro and excel on the weekends only. I'm using an AC 70 and a Eheim 2217 because I have 4 3.5" swordtails in there, maybe a 6-7" pink kisser and a 7-8" upside down catfish, and one lonely black skirt tetra which I bought almost 3 years ago, he is the last reminder of the first fish I ever bought for my first 5.5 gallon.










45g tall with DIY 4x21w T5NO but since this tank is 24" tall this is more towards the low-medium light setup, nothing special just a eheim 2217. This has a breeding group of endlers, guppies, MTS snails, Red Ramhorn, Brown Ramhorn, albino BN plecos, and albino cories. Just huge 2 feet tall swords, 2 different anubias, java fern, willow moss, pheonix moss and dwarf sag which doesn't really grow much.










40g breeder, this is my main show planted tank high tech.
T5HO 4x39w
Eheim 2217
presurrized co2
some ghetto co2 reactor
netlea 2 bags
daily micro and macro
9 different red plant species
6 different carpeting plants
Cardinals, SAEs, Amano Shrimps, Otos, and a Loach for snail control
2 temp moss, chrismas and pheonix moss pads.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

or this!

even more ultra low tech than what coldmantis did (don't even have a hob or canister filter)

5G tank with akadama, 9w pc light, sponge filter with maxijet 400, 5 christmas moss, 1 flame moss, 6 golden crystal shrimps










This is my high tech tank attempt, but it gone up in smoke. Due to the lava rocks leeching out phosphate in which promote the growth of hairy algae.

(NEVER EVER use lava rocks!!!)

27G rimless starphire tank, 150W HID (metal halide) light, Eheim 2213 with lily pipes, CO2 with glass diffusser, Fluval stratum and various plants

*not going to quit the hobby till I am successful with a planted tank  Retrying soooooon!


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

you guys are all making me jealous haha...

so with everything decided im planning to start a 10 gal dirt tank with the free BA tank  but i have no idea about lighting. 
I was thinking two of these http://www.homedepot.ca/product/1-light-clamp-lamp-black-finish/913640. If i can fit cfl, i dont know which type and how much wattage though? would that give me low, med or high lighting? thinks for reading!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

xriddler said:


> you guys are all making me jealous haha...
> 
> so with everything decided im planning to start a 10 gal dirt tank with the free BA tank  but i have no idea about lighting.
> I was thinking two of these http://www.homedepot.ca/product/1-light-clamp-lamp-black-finish/913640. If i can fit cfl, i dont know which type and how much wattage though? would that give me low, med or high lighting? thinks for reading!


Two of those would be fine for a 10 gallon aquarium.

I would recommend using 13W spiral CFLs and not the 26 watt ones.

Using two bulbs over a 10 gallon will probably give you medium light (depends on factors such as distance from surface of water, type of reflectors being used, etc). The issue with spiral CFL bulbs is that you lose quite a bit of light due to restrike.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

there are no reflectors in that clamp lighting. so im guessing itll become more of a low light then.


----------

